# Dancers+Rosin = help?



## norwintd (Jun 8, 2008)

Does anybody have any tricks to clean up rosin off the stage floor. I just had a dance group on my stage and they went a little overboard on the rosin. Most of it mopped up but i have a few spots that just wont come clean.


----------



## Van (Jun 9, 2008)

PineSol! Use Pinesol. It's basically diluted Turpentine. Works wonders for cleaning saw blades and hands of pine sap which may accumulate after working with particularly sappy wood.


----------

